# Eliquid concentrates HELP



## RyanBeast (18/11/16)

Hi guys

Last month I placed my first order of concentrates. As I was new to all of this I did not seek out recipes before ordering. I just went with the concentrates that appealed to me. Got FW cookies and cream, CAP pineapple and cool mint. Tbh I was not impressed with any of these single flavours. So I did some research and I plan on making mustard milk and trying out new fruit/mint combos. 

My question is which strawberry and VBIC brand should I go with,( I know it's very subjective) but which is used more widely/popular and 

should I go with koolada instead of mint?( I found the cool mint to be a very candy-like flavour)

Oh and if there are any other Concentrates you think I should order that will compliment the ones mentioned above it will be much appreciated please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (18/11/16)

My question is which strawberry and VBIC brand should I go with,( I know it's very subjective) but which is used more widely/popular and

Strawberry Ripe (TFA)
VBIC (CAP)

for a creamier VBIC mix both TFA and CAP into your own VBIC base (75%CAP / 25%TFA)

should I go with koolada instead of mint?( I found the cool mint to be a very candy-like flavour)

koolada and mint are very different

koolada gives you a "cool" feeling in the back of your throat. its like taking in a deep breath after having a halls lozenge.
cool mint is like those chewy mint sweets

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (18/11/16)

@RyanBeast, a growing numbers of recipe makers are following Enyawreklaw's lead in mixing together TFA Strawberry Ripe and Cap Sweet Strawberry to create their strawberry profile. If you can, it's probably good to get both.

We did a thread called Top Concentrates or something quite recently, which aimed to give new mixers a list of concentrates to get early in their mixing journey. If you can't find it, I'll toss in some suggestions here for really popular recipe concentrates that you'll find yourself using over and over again:

Cap Vanilla Custard v1 or v2
Cap Sugar Cookie v2
TFA Cheesecake with Graham Crust
TFA Vanilla Swirl
FA Meringue
FA Marshmallow
FA Cookie
TFA Bavarian Cream
FA Vienna Cream
FA Cream Fresh
Inw Biscuit
Inw Milk Chocolate
FW Hazelnut
FW Butterscotch Ripple
FA Caramel
FA Lemon Sicily
TFA Acetyl Pyrazine
Ethyl Maltol
TFA Sweetener

You will use these over and over, guaranteed. Although be aware that most are "base" flavours, you will need primary flavours (Strawberries, FA Fuji, FA Bilberry, etc) to put on top of your cream/custard/milkshake/bakery base.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kev mac (18/11/16)

RyanBeast said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Last month I placed my first order of concentrates. As I was new to all of this I did not seek out recipes before ordering. I just went with the concentrates that appealed to me. Got FW cookies and cream, CAP pineapple and cool mint. Tbh I was not impressed with any of these single flavours. So I did some research and I plan on making mustard milk and trying out new fruit/mint combos.
> 
> ...


Welcome to DIY! I have used both strawberry ripe and strawberries and cream,both work w/ the vanilla bean ice cream. I started DIY with a simple ry4 and menthol mix and vape this every day,so simple.next was the mustard milk,not too bad.Now I plan to step up the game and try something new and more complex such as a canolli which involves 4 or 5 flavors.If I can pull it off it will be major.Any canolli recipes out there?Good mixing to you!


----------



## RichJB (18/11/16)

@kev mac, Enyawreklaw's world mixing competition was won by Jon "Goldfish" Goldsboro, who submitted this cannoli:

CAP Sugar Cookie 4%
CAP NY Cheesecake 1.5%
CAP Vanilla Custard v1 2%
INW Biscuit 0.75%
TFA Bavarian Cream 2.5%
FA Meringue 0.75%
2 week steep

It might not have been the best cannoli in the competition but it's the recipe that is available to the public. I'll be mixing it up myself soon.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (18/11/16)

kev mac said:


> Welcome to DIY! I have used both strawberry ripe and strawberries and cream,both work w/ the vanilla bean ice cream. I started DIY with a simple ry4 and menthol mix and vape this every day,so simple.next was the mustard milk,not too bad.Now I plan to step up the game and try something new and more complex such as a canolli which involves 4 or 5 flavors.If I can pull it off it will be major.Any canolli recipes out there?Good mixing to you!


Here is another Cannoli recipe, Kev - https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/5315#simply_cannoli_by_tranceinate

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (18/11/16)

Ooh, that one looks good as well - and it has Nonna's Cake and Joy which I'm looking to use. Thanks @Andre.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (18/11/16)

Andre said:


> Here is another Cannoli recipe, Kev - https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/5315#simply_cannoli_by_tranceinate


@Andre and @RichJB I bought some Souly Canolli by80V at my b+m and was quickly addicted. I need to perfect a recipe to avoid bankruptcy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soutie (18/11/16)

@kev mac and @RichJB all the top 10 cannoli recipes were posted to the diyirdie site.

Cannoli mother load

Just by looking through them you should get an idea of what suits your pallet best.

Bonus points: you might actually find a recipe that violates rule 1

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## RichJB (19/11/16)

Whoa, I overlooked that. Much obliged, @Soutie. Best of all, I can make most of them as there are only a few where I'm missing concentrates. I'll probably start with Goldfish's and just work my way through. I'm also mixing up Wayne's new Chocolate Milkshake tomorrow, yay.


----------



## Soutie (19/11/16)

RichJB said:


> Whoa, I overlooked that. Much obliged, @Soutie. Best of all, I can make most of them as there are only a few where I'm missing concentrates. I'll probably start with Goldfish's and just work my way through. I'm also mixing up Wayne's new Chocolate Milkshake tomorrow, yay.



It's always good to be able to break rule one of DIY. 

I have literally just finished mixing that up as well as 100ml of Cuprian. Quite looking forward to it actually to see what the hype is all about, there are very few of his releases that I don't enjoy. 

Got my blckvapour delivery today so been filling lotsa steeping bottles.


----------



## RichJB (19/11/16)

I got my Inw Milk Chocolate literally a day before my Loco test flavours arrived so I haven't had time to mix with it yet. I also want to do Crooks and Creams with it. I've been holding off on Cuprian because I don't have Creme de Menthe and also on Goldfish's Apple Buttah because I don't have Cap Butter Cream. But I can tell that FOMO is going to get the better of me.


----------



## kyle_redbull (19/11/16)

Soutie said:


> @kev mac and @RichJB all the top 10 cannoli recipes were posted to the diyirdie site.
> 
> Cannoli mother load
> 
> ...


Thanks for this

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac (18/1/17)

RichJB said:


> @RyanBeast, a growing numbers of recipe makers are following Enyawreklaw's lead in mixing together TFA Strawberry Ripe and Cap Sweet Strawberry to create their strawberry profile. If you can, it's probably good to get both.
> 
> We did a thread called Top Concentrates or something quite recently, which aimed to give new mixers a list of concentrates to get early in their mixing journey. If you can't find it, I'll toss in some suggestions here for really popular recipe concentrates that you'll find yourself using over and over again:
> 
> ...


@RichJB I need your sharp mathematic skills once more.Can you help me figure how I convert % to grams as I am about to attempt mixing the Canolli recipe suggested by Andre. I am using a food scale and the recipe just lists ingredients by %.Is it possible to make this conversion?


----------



## Huffapuff (18/1/17)

kev mac said:


> @RichJB I need your sharp mathematic skills once more.Can you help me figure how I convert % to grams as I am about to attempt mixing the Canolli recipe suggested by Andre. I am using a food scale and the recipe just lists ingredients by %.Is it possible to make this conversion?



Go to http://e-liquid-recipes.com and under "create recipe" you can plug in the %s, it will give you the grams.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (18/1/17)

@kev mac, you will need to first determine how much of the juice you want to make. Then, as @Huffapuff notes, adding the recipe and that "amount to make" figure into a recipe app will give you both a ml and a grams figure for each ingredient.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (18/1/17)

Huffapuff said:


> Go to http://e-liquid-recipes.com and under "create recipe" you can plug in the %s, it will give you the grams.


@Huffapuff I went to the site and all was well till I got to the part for entering flavor.It instructs you to add each flavor % by navigation of+,or- to obtain the desired percentage,however it only moves in whole nos.So how does one enter say 1.5 ?Unless I'm missing something (which I probably am) this has me a standstill.


----------



## kev mac (18/1/17)

RichJB said:


> @kev mac, you will need to first determine how much of the juice you want to make. Then, as @Huffapuff notes, adding the recipe and that "amount to make" figure into a recipe app will give you both a ml and a grams figure for each ingredient.


Well surprise, I figured out something for myself! Did a search and found Vaper ninja.DIY calculator. if this helps ,http//tools.Vaper ninja/#! This calculator is so easy I can do it,everything is already in grams and very straightforward.Now maybe I can get mixing!


----------



## Huffapuff (18/1/17)

kev mac said:


> Well surprise, I figured out something for myself! Does search and found Vaper ninja.DIY calculator. if this helps ,http//tools.Vaper ninja/#! This calculator is so easy I can do it,everything is already in grams and very straightforward.Now maybe I can get mixing!



I'm glad to hear you've found something that works for you. With a bit more research you'll find there are several good tools and apps to use. This thread explores my personal favorite.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (20/1/17)

Huffapuff said:


> I'm glad to hear you've found something that works for you. With a bit more research you'll find there are several good tools and apps to use. This thread explores my personal favorite.


Stupid me! I got all set to start mixing and SURPRISE!!!! I have a scale that doesn't do below 1 gram. Oh well, I have one on it's way from eBay and I made sure this one does.All my fault but I don't know much about scales, I haven't touched one since the old triple beam type we used for weighting "mother nature"way back in the day.lo


Huffapuff said:


> I'm glad to hear you've found something that works for you. With a bit more research you'll find there are several good tools and apps to use. This thread explores my personal favorite.


Well I get the scale out and DOH! My scale only goes down to one gram. Imagine that?Oh well I have a proper one on its way.My only experience with scales was with the old triple beam type back in the "mother nature" days.geeze! lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (20/1/17)

kev mac said:


> I have a scale that doesn't do below 1 gram.


Yeah, unfortunately with mixing you need one that goes at least 2 digits below. I know that places like Blckvapour sell scales quite cheaply as well, but as you got one already good for you.



shaunnadan said:


> My question is which strawberry and VBIC brand should I go with,( I know it's very subjective) but which is used more widely/popular and
> 
> Strawberry Ripe (TFA)
> VBIC (CAP)



I enjoy using Strawberry Ripe, but I find that due to its 'ripe' quality it does not necessarily go with everything but if you do find a mix which it blends well with then it is a awesome strawberry flavour. Maybe try normal TFA Strawberry as well. VBIC (CAP)... well, almost everything CAP is awesome. I love Capella flavours.



RyanBeast said:


> Got FW cookies and cream, CAP pineapple and cool mint


I mixed up some CAP Sweet Pineapple (5%), TFA Coconut (1.5%) and CAP Sweet Strawberry (0.5%) once and though it is a fruity vape, I found that after a week it was not that great but after 3 weeks it was quite good. Alas, that is the only experience I have had with pineapple thus far.


----------



## kev mac (21/1/17)

ivc_mixer said:


> Yeah, unfortunately with mixing you need one that goes at least 2 digits below. I know that places like Blckvapour sell scales quite cheaply as well, but as you got one already good for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The scale I got this time is the right one and was inexpensive.I have many TFA concentrates (strawberry ripe,sweet,and cream to name a few) and some Capella as well. I always make things harder than it is but I am determined to get this done! Cheers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

